# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Нужны обновления 1С:Предприятие 8.2

## Перчинка

Нужны обновления на 1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация: Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 - выше (2.0.32.4). Пожалуйста помогите!

----------


## avm3110

> Нужны обновления


http://turbo.to/download/folder/1596547

----------

Перчинка (19.10.2014)

----------


## malex37

Пере залейте 
404
Запрошенный документ не найден

----------


## avm3110

http://bit.ly/1rS2ewE

----------

